# I Feel crazy asking this



## Kentuckygirl (Sep 4, 2005)

I had a white pigeon gave to me from a friend. Its a female. She has been laying eggs. Is this normal????


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

even if they are not with a mate they will still lay eggs. they get eggs in them like humans do (obviously humans dont lay eggs though) and the hens lay them regardless if they get fertilzed or not. it will happen.

how often does it happen? has your bird been around any other birds?


----------



## Kentuckygirl (Sep 4, 2005)

No she is not with any other birds or hasn't been around any other birds but i didn't know if this was normal or not. Now how long should i keep the egg in there?? She has layed two eggs twice before


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah thats pretty much normal.... im still kinda new here so ill leave it to the other guys on what to do with these eggs....


----------



## Kentuckygirl (Sep 4, 2005)

ok thanks so much for your input cause im still a little confused on this bird stuff but there soooo pretty and im a animal lover thanks again


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you have no other birds, and the bird is bonded to you, the hens will lay eggs. You should make sure that the bird is getting calcium supplements.
They won't hatch, and the bird will get up on her own from sitting them. If you pull all together, she may just start another round. You could replace w/dummies if you have, although, given infertility, not necessary, imo.

fp


----------



## PITALITA0024 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Eggs*



Kentuckygirl said:


> I had a white pigeon gave to me from a friend. Its a female. She has been laying eggs. Is this normal????



YES ITS NORMAL, SHES TRIYING TO TELL YOU TO GET HER A MALE.... BUT DONT WORRY TAKE THE EGGS OUT DONT LET HER SIT ON THEM NOTHING WILL HATCH......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PITALITA0024 said:


> BUT DONT WORRY TAKE THE EGGS OUT DONT LET HER SIT ON THEM NOTHING WILL HATCH......


Actually, it is good to leave either the eggs( boiled) or the dummy eggs in the nest, as fp has mentioned. If you take the eggs away, she will continue to lay and lay. Giving her the dummy eggs will at least keep her from starting the cycle over again, until after she grows bored with eggs. She will deplete her calcium and possibly create other problems I've seen. If she is laying now, she will continue to lay, unless you remove the "object. or person of her affection." The 18 days will give her time to rest and recoop her calcium reserves.


----------

